# Disperatamente senza suono...

## Emulagame

ok, ho cercato tutti i topic riguardanti questo problema e ho consultato la guida italiana di gentoo...ma niente da fare ogni volta che entro lui mi dice:

```
/tmp/mcop-marco is not owned by user
```

tendendo conto che marco (  :Very Happy:  io) è un user.

a voi il quesito gente !

dimenticavo...ho:

release: 		

```
2.6.3-gentoo-r1
```

scheda audio:	

```
sound blaster live!
```

processore: 	

```
pentium III a 1.00 Ghz
```

sperando che non vi arrabbiate per il centesimo topic conlo stesso argomento aspetto una risposta ! grazie anticipatamente  :Wink: 

dimenticavo !!

non riesco a far partire kolf !!!!! (non è importante ma se riesco a risolverlo mi fa piacere!

Byez ! Emula

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> ma niente da fare ogni volta che entro lui mi dice:

 

Che entri dove, in tmp? Se si e' una partizione separata?

----------

## Emulagame

scusa se non sono stato preciso ma mi sono svegliato tardi...

quando entro in kde

----------

## MyZelF

Hai controllato i permessi e i proprietari di /tmp/dcop-marco? Dovrebbero essere 0700 e marco:users. I permessi di /tmp sono a posto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se la tmp e' una partizione a se devi dare i permessi

```
# chmod 777 /tmp

# chmod +t /tmp
```

----------

## Emulagame

siccome sono nato babbo e al posto di crescere con linux sono cresciuto con windows...per andare a vedere i permessi non so come posso fare....gia che ci siamo...se mi scrivete qualche linea di codice..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> siccome sono nato babbo e al posto di crescere con liunx sono cresciuto con windows...per andare a vedere i permessi non so come posso fare....gia che ci siamo...se mi scrivete qualche linea di codice..

 

Postami un

```
# df -h
```

per i permessi dai un

```
# ls -l /
```

e

```
# ls -l /tmp
```

----------

## Emulagame

```
drwx------    3 1001     users        4096 23 mar 12:28 mcop-marco
```

che dite...glie li sparo dentro i permessi ?[/code]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

e provare a dare semplicemente un

```
# chown marco mcop-marco
```

----------

## Emulagame

ora vedo se funziona..

----------

## Emulagame

non mi dice più niente ma il suono non va...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> non mi dice più niente ma il suono non va...

 

Ma sei sicuro che e' quell'errore che causa il malfunzionamento del suono?

Posta l'output di

```
# lsmod
```

----------

## Emulagame

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               16516  0

intel_agp              15260  1

agpgart                25896  2 intel_agp

uhci_hcd               27920  0

aic7xxx               190188  0

e1000                  78724  0

snd_emu10k1            79748  0

snd_rawmidi            19232  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         55172  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            3328  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7072  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_oss            29312  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6144  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                47248  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6408  4 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            47652  0

snd_pcm                80932  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9476  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_timer              20228  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          16384  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    44388  13 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

vfat                   11392  1

fat                    38592  1 vfat

nvidia               1700908  10

sbp2                   21128  0

ohci1394               30212  0

ieee1394               64816  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            25600  0

hid                    29888  0

ehci_hcd               21764  0

usbcore                86108  7 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid,ehci_hcd

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I settaggi del mixer sono ok?

----------

## Emulagame

si tutti regolato normalmente

```

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone LFE',1

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',1

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone Center',1

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Tone',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [off]

  Front Right: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Bass',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 40

  Mono: 20 [50%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'Treble',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 40

  Mono: 20 [50%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Switch',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control '3D Control Sigmatel - Depth',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Mono: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 100 [100%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 100 [100%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Wave Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Music',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 100 [100%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 100 [100%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line LiveDrive',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line2 LiveDrive',1

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Left: Capture [on]

  Front Right: Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Coaxial',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 LiveDrive',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Optical Raw',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Playback [off]

  Front Right: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 TTL',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'AC97',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 100 [100%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier Power Down',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback ',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me sembra tutto a 0. Comunque scarica alsa-utils e poi usa alsamixer settando al max Master e pcm e mettendo mute tutto il resto.

----------

## Emulagame

alsa-utils l'ho scaricato

settarlo.....help...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> settarlo.....help... 

 

Lanci da console

```
$ alsamixer
```

e poi le freccie per spostarsi e aumentare il volume e 'M' per mettere/togliere il suono (mute).

----------

## Emulagame

 :Laughing:  sono sbadato...il master era giù tutto !

ma non va ancora

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

>  sono sbadato...il master era giù tutto !
> 
> ma non va ancora

 

Hai settato il tutto come ti ho detto master e pcm al max e tutto il resto basso e mute?

----------

## Emulagame

era muto e tutto giù sia il maser che il PCM ma non mi mantiene le impostazioni predefinite ! ogni volta hce entro me lo ritrovo tutto giù e muto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> era muto e tutto giù sia il maser che il PCM ma non mi mantiene le impostazioni predefinite ! ogni volta hce entro me lo ritrovo tutto giù e muto

 

Esci schiacciando il tasto 'Esc'

----------

## Emulagame

niente da fare tutto silenzio....

tutto muto tranne PCM e master

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche con il comando 

```
$ aplay /usr/kde/3.2/share/sounds/pop.wav
```

non senti niente?

EDIT: prima di dare il comando dai anche un killall arts

----------

## Emulagame

niente...tutto muto..un tempo dopo la configurazione di alsa (attraverso la guida di gentoo) lo faceva

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> niente...tutto muto..un tempo dopo la configurazione di alsa (attraverso la guida di gentoo) lo faceva

 

Che hai fatto da quando funzionava ad adesso? Che programma usi per vedere se suona?

----------

## Emulagame

dopo la configurazione niente.

uso avvisi di sistema per vedere se va

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'unica cosa che posso ancora dirti e' di provare a rifare i passi della guida.

----------

